
This person does not exist - bpierre
https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/
======
lucidrains
Thanks for all the upvotes! Since I made this site, people have already
started to train on datasets beyond just real faces. Turns out it can
disentangle pretty much any set of data.

Gwern has applied this to anime dataset
[https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1095131651246575616](https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1095131651246575616)

Cyril at Google has applied it to artwork
[https://twitter.com/kikko_fr/status/1094685986691399681](https://twitter.com/kikko_fr/status/1094685986691399681)

This was to raise awareness for what a talented group of researchers made at
Nvidia over the course of 2 years, the latest state of the art for GANs.
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.04948.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.04948.pdf)
([https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan))

Rani Horev wrote up a nice description of the architecture here.
[https://www.lyrn.ai/2018/12/26/a-style-based-generator-
archi...](https://www.lyrn.ai/2018/12/26/a-style-based-generator-architecture-
for-generative-adversarial-networks/)

Feel free to experiment with the generations yourself at a colab I made
[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1IC0g2oDQenrDmwbtkKo...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1IC0g2oDQenrDmwbtkKoNQsWpjwBcncL8)

I'm currently working on a project to map BERT embeddings of text descriptions
of the faces directly to the latent space embedding (which is just a 512
dimensional vector). The goal is to control the image generation with
sentences, once the mapping network is trained. Will definitely post on hacker
news again if that succeeds. The future is now!

~~~
x3tm
Cool page, and great job.

> Turns out it can disentangle pretty much any set of data.

All the example I have seen (including your links) are variants of face
generation algorithms. Any ideas on how this could be useful beyond image
generation in some style? Specifically for (data) science?

Sorry if this is a naive question.

Edit: By "variants of face generation algorithms" I mean any image generation
really.

~~~
gwern
The original Karras et al 2018 paper did both cars and cats, which aren't
faces. Worked very well, unsurprisingly. (ProGAN also did well on those,
though it was the faces everyone paid attention to.) Look at the samples in
the paper or the Google Drive dumps, or at the interpolation videos have
posted on Twitter.

Aside from the original work, on Twitter, people have done Gothic cathedrals
very well, graffiti very well, fonts very well, and WikiArt oil portraits not
so well. On Danbooru2017 full anime images (linked in my thread), one person
has... suggestive blobs but has only put 2-3 GPU-days into it and we aren't
expecting much so early into training. skylion has been running StyleGAN on a
whole-body anime character dataset he has, and the results overnight (on 4
Titans) are pretty impressive but he hasn't shared anything publicly yet.

~~~
lucidrains
Great job on the Danbooru training! I've been following you on twitter and
machinelearning for the longest time haha

~~~
gwern
Thanks! The wait on training is killing me, though. I've been doing large
minibatch training to try to fix the remaining issues in the anime face
StyleGAN and it's frustrating having to wait days to see clear improvement.
Checking GAN samples is so addictive and undermines my ability to focus & get
anything else done. I'm also eager to get started on full Danbooru image
training, which I intend to initialize from skylion's model - whenever _that_
finishes training...

(Who says we aren't compute-limited these days?!)

~~~
lucidrains
Haha, having to work around the computation limits are welcoming! It feels
like building web apps back in the late 90's again. These days we have so much
memory and disk space at hand it doesn't even feel like a challenge anymore.

That is, until Graphcore delivers their IPU.

------
ChrisArchitect
more details since none were provided:

> Recently a talented group of researchers at Nvidia released the current
> state of the art generative adversarial network, StyleGAN, over at
> [https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan)

> I have decided to dig into my own pockets and raise some public awareness
> for this technology.

> Faces are most salient to our cognition, so I've decided to put that
> specific pretrained model up. Their research group have also included
> pretrained models for cats, cars, and bedrooms in their repository that you
> can immediately use.

> Each time you refresh the site, the network will generate a new facial image
> from scratch from a 512 dimensional vector.

([https://www.facebook.com/groups/DeepNetGroup/permalink/80536...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/DeepNetGroup/permalink/805364403189777/))

------
wardbradt
Googling "nvidia face generator" lead me to "A Style-Based Generator
Architecture for Generative Adversarial Networks," (6 Feb 2019) a paper
showing the faces on the site.

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.04948.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.04948.pdf)

~~~
janten
Code: [https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan)

------
nakedrobot2
If you reload this page enough, you will eventually find your own face. And
then things start to get weird....

~~~
cheez
Luckily the dataset is photogenic people so no danger of that for me.

~~~
lichenwarp
Luckily the dataset is attractive people so no danger of that for me.

~~~
cheez
thatsthejoke.jpg

------
throwitaway6512
For all of these “this is a simulated face”-claims I wish they would show the
2-3 most similar faces in their training set. For all you know, it could just
be spitting out a random training image. How would you know the difference?

~~~
exit
take a look at "Figure 8" from the original paper:

[https://imgur.com/a/rZsWzDa](https://imgur.com/a/rZsWzDa)

we can smoothly interpolate between faces, so it seems impossible to me that
these are just memorised from the training set

~~~
misterdoubt
I just realized that the eyes, nose, and mouth are always in the same place in
these images... even though the head might rotate around them.

~~~
gwern
That might be because they cleaned the dataset thoroughly. I vaguely recall
there was something about 'facial landmarks' and alignment in the ProGAN work
which was presumably carried over to StyleGAN. Doubtless helps the final
quality.

However, aligned faces are definitely _not_ required - I didn't do any kind of
alignment for my anime faces and you can see the eyes/nose/mouth in all sorts
of positions in the samples & videos.

------
AndrewKemendo
I've been wondering what is going to happen when bots start using these images
as profile pictures?

Previously it wasn't trivial to do a GAN image generator, now as this site
shows it's, if not trivial, also not particularly hard.

~~~
hopler
What's the practical difference between a synthetic fake profile photo and a
stolen filtered real one?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Speed of content generation. You can create thousands of synth ones a second.

~~~
gambler
Since it uses a deep neural network, I don't think it's "thousands a second".
Also, you can download an image and crop a face out of it in several seconds.
You could even automate the process.

The biggest problem is transferring faces to existing photos. It was hard to
do manually. Now it's much easier. Also, people are generally _trained_ to
ignore various artifacts by CGI-ridden movies and compression algorithms. So
much of our notion of how the world looks comes from digital imagery, it's
kind of scary.

I think we need to change the threshold of quality for an image/video to
constitute "proof" of any kind. You can hide most of the weird artifacts by
scaling things down or passing them through heavy compression.

~~~
gwern
> Since it uses a deep neural network, I don't think it's "thousands a
> second".

The generator is like 150MB. The forward pass is <0.1s. Hypothetically you
should be able to generate on a decent GPU like a 1080ti with 11GB VRAM at
full utilization <730 images per second. Use a few GPUs and you're at
thousands per second.

~~~
gambler
Where is this data from? I see 300MB model on their Google Drive. And if I
understand correctly, you also need source and destination images to transfer
styles from and to, so it's not like the model generates photos out of thin
air.

~~~
gwern
The 300MB model covers both the G and D. You only need G to generate. The
style transfer is just noise. And I time my own 512px anime StyleGANs at ~21
images per second per model; half that throughput to account for the increased
model size and depth of a 1024px. No matter how you tweak the numbers - halve
it again if you wish! - it's clear that thousands per second is entirely
attainable with a few GPUs at low cost. (For comparison, 8 V100s is ~$7/hr on
AWS; 10x1080ti is ~$1.3/hr on Vast.ai.)

------
throwawaymath
I should hope not!

[https://imgur.com/a/ptgKbh1](https://imgur.com/a/ptgKbh1)

~~~
levesque
The presentation is very interesting. That's always what amazes my with those
GAN outputs. These people do not actually exist. Obviously, there are some
funky examples. Nothing wrong with mine at first, although his buddy should
probably see a doctor:
[https://imgur.com/a/dkS8Ux5](https://imgur.com/a/dkS8Ux5)

~~~
SuperGent
I noticed that whenever there was more than one person, or something touched
the face, the results looks horrific.

------
1-6
A Lorem Ipsum for faces... It looks like a great way to build an employee
profile page for a site.

~~~
lintroller
Facum Ipsum sounds like an entertaining side-project. Coupling one of these
images with a random profile generator for each employee and outputting to
JSON. One button press would populate your app with relevant data.

~~~
1-6
\+ [https://www.fakenamegenerator.com](https://www.fakenamegenerator.com)

~~~
dmschulman
Interesting that the Vehicle Record lists cars that are only available in
Europe and Asia despite generating exclusively US addresses/personas.

------
rthomas6
Related: the technology behind this has a harder time with cats than it does
people, and the results are hilarious:

[http://aiweirdness.com/post/182633984547/gancats](http://aiweirdness.com/post/182633984547/gancats)

------
JohnBooty
People keep saying this'd be great for fake profile photos, but seems to me
that's not realistic yet, at least not as demonstrated here.

A social media profile with a single picture is pretty suspicious.

To be convincing you'd need a steady stream of pictures of the "same"
fictitious person, doing typical social media thing -- selfies with friends,
vacation pics, appearances in _other_ peoples' pictures, etc.

~~~
amrrs
Not necessarily, If you're talking about platforms like LinkedIn where people
hardly change their profile pic.

------
p1necone
This is literally the first AI image processing project I've seen posted here
that actually shows high resolution images.

Every single other one I've seen has a bunch of tiny low res thumbnails on a
github page that serve to completely obscure any potential artifacts or issues
with the system.

(I could clone their code and run it, but that's not the output that any of
the discussion they've prompted is operating on, and that's kind of the point
of hacker news).

So thanks for doing the bare minimum for an image processing project, finally.

~~~
gnulinux
Bare minimum, how come? Most standardized image processing datasets have very
low resolution images.

~~~
p1necone
Yes, my point is that that is not good enough.

Two problems that I can see:

1\. What use cases are there for a photo processing algorithm that only spits
out tiny thumbnails?

2\. If it _can_ output higher resolution images, why are all of the examples
tiny thumbnails? You can hide a lot of otherwise obvious flaws with a tiny
thumbnail.

~~~
PeterisP
Because of computing power issues - training a good model with a significantly
higher resolution becomes a lot more expensive. If you're doing a proof of
concept or analyzing algorithms, you stick to lower resolutions; at larger
resolutions the algorithm (and its effects) are the same, but you just need
ten or hundred or thousand times more hardware and/or time.

------
jobigoud
GAN creating faces purely at the pixel level still seems a strange approach to
me. In some years it will feel very restrictive. I guess it's the only
tractable method at the moment.

Is anyone working on a GAN to generate bone structure then flesh and
skin/mouth/eyes textures and pipe the result in a ray tracer?

It's incredible what can be done in 2D solving directly for the result, but
imagine where this goes when this works in volume and multiple levels more
driven by physics.

~~~
lovasoa
I guess finding training data for bone structure, flesh, and skin textures is
harder than finding pictures of faces...

~~~
daveevad
Oddly, one's bone structure likely possesses more intrinsic privacy
protections despite being, arguably, less personally identifiable than one's
face.

Of course, this is also why training data is more difficult to acquire, as you
mention.

~~~
selestify
Wouldn't being less personally identifiable mean it also offers more privacy
protection?

~~~
devilsbabe
He means that there are rules preventing the data from being shared, making it
harder to find a training set.

~~~
daveevad
Upon further reflection, my observation's mostly a straw man. HIPAA covers a
patient's face when a dermatologist takes an image just as a x-ray covers a
bone structure.

Privacy is hard to talk and reason about without defining everything
specifically.

This projects images were sourced from Flickr. You can find medical imagery on
Flickr reasonably easy as well it turns out.

------
minutillo
*This person is a composite of several people who do exist

~~~
macawfish
I hear ya... Don't you think you're stretching the meaning of the words
"composite" and "several" a little far though?

~~~
jolmg
Asking as an ML layman, isn't it mixing something like 6 maybe 10 features of
different people?

~~~
alanbernstein
With tens of thousands of training images, and hundreds of dimensions in the
latent space, I don't think I would assume this is true. You may be thinking
one feature is "eyes", but the eyes may instead be built out of 10 sub-
features. Those sub-features may be inextricably linked to other,
identifiable, macro-features.

------
agent008t
But how synthetic are they? I.e., what does the "most similar", however you
define it, sample in the training set look like?

~~~
ashelmire
Good question! I'm guessing not very synthetic, with high similarity to
examples in the training set.

~~~
JoeSmithson
This issue is covered in this Two Minute Papers video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ct_P3IZow0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ct_P3IZow0)
(relevant section around 2:27)

------
Balgair
Hmm, it does babies and infants too. I was not expecting that.

Other commentators mention that Ashley Madison, stock-photo companies, and
other spammers will take this and run with it. Honestly, I suspect that has
already happened for a while now and may explain the issues that FB and
Twitter are having [0].

Though I can't find the thread, there was a discussion here on HN a while back
about the 'Inversion' issue. Briefly, Youtube uses some ML and RNN stuff to
help determine spammers vs. real-people (after pre-processing and cleaning
things up a fair bit). However, if the number of spammers becomes too high,
such that the spammers that DO make it through the various filters become over
51%, then the filters will 'Invert'. Meaning that the MLs and RNNs will start
to classify the spammers as 'real' and the real-people will likely be told
they are spammers.

I can imagine that this site will quickly exacerbate that issue.

Honestly, in reading Cal Newport's new book [1], I can't say I'm all that sad
about it. The 'casino' like design of the modern web is obviously bad for us.
In moderation, yes, but to the level we are at currently? Not a chance.
Driving users away from these sites and devices isn't a bad thing for anyone
that isn't earning a paycheck via the FAANGs.

Hopefully this kind of tech will cause a bit of a restructuring of the modern
web in the long haul. I doubt it, but one can hope.

[0] Not that Jack can even properly use twitter to begin with:
[https://danluu.com/karajack/](https://danluu.com/karajack/)

[1] [http://calnewport.com/blog/](http://calnewport.com/blog/)

------
gambler
I'm waiting for the time where all this neural technology will start to be
used for something good, like making better games with more NPCs who can
really talk. Maybe never. The life-cycle seems to be research -> malicious use
-> hipster nonsense -> memes -> abandonment.

Edit: the problems with these images look very much like application of
anisotropic smoothing. G'MIC has filters like that. You can make this stuff
look more realistic by blurring it (gaussian) and adding noise (uniform).
Blurring hides small-scale irregularities, while noise makes blurring less
obvious by adding small-scale "grains" that you perceive as detail/texture.

~~~
gwern
Things do get applied. If you want applications of GANs to better games, did
you notice the past few weeks discussion of using ESRGAN & other
superresolution GANs to upscale artwork of old games to make them far prettier
and highres?

~~~
gambler
I was thinking more along the lines of an RPG with generated town population.
Indie devs usually don't have resources to draw hundreds of portraits and
record tends of hours of dialog, but if they could use ML to generate
portraits and synthesize decent speech, it would allow them to create much
bigger, more immersive worlds.

Also, this stuff could be used to take a hand-drawn portrait and animate it
with different expressions without rework.

~~~
gwern
"The future is already here, it's just unevenly distributed." Stuff like that
will come, eventually. Like any cutting-edge R&D, there's a long valley of
death from a lab demo to a globalized real-world product. It's a lot of work
to package things up so reliably & cleanly that harried game devs can easily &
usefully incorporate them into games.

~~~
gambler
_> Stuff like that will come, eventually._

Well, I'm not so sure. On one hand, games use graphics techniques that were
developed couple years prior to their development. On the other hand, they
fail to capitalize even on relevant AI research of the 60s and 80s. When they
do, it looks amazing (e.g. FEAR AI), but it's very rare.

~~~
gwern
The excuse I always hear is that those techniques might be smarter but not as
fun. That doesn't appear near as applicable to graphics stuff, where game
developers have always been eager to apply and extend the cutting edge.

~~~
crooked-v
The FEAR AI is actually simpler than you might think, though with some really
good insights in term of applying behavioral design to gameplay.
[https://alumni.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/gdc2006_orkin_jeff_fear...](https://alumni.media.mit.edu/~jorkin/gdc2006_orkin_jeff_fear.pdf)

> As much as we like to pat ourselves on the back, and talk about how smart
> our A.I. are, the reality is that all A.I. ever do is move around and play
> animations! Think about it. An A.I. going for cover is just moving to some
> position, and then playing a duck or lean animation. An A.I. attacking just
> loops a firing animation. Sure there are some implementation details; we
> assume the animation system has key frames which may have embedded messages
> that tell the audio system to play a footstep sound, or the weapon system to
> start and stop firing, but as far as the A.I.’s decision-making is
> concerned, he is just moving around or playing an animation.

> Now let’s look at our complex behaviors. The truth is, we actually did not
> have any complex squad behaviors at all in F.E.A.R. Dynamic situations
> emerge out of the interplay between the squad level decision making, and the
> individual A.I.’s decision making, and often create the illusion of more
> complex squad behavior than what actually exists!

> Imagine we have a situation similar to what we saw earlier, where the player
> has invalidated one of the A.I.’s cover positions, and a squad behavior
> orders the A.I. to move to the valid cover position. If there is some
> obstacle in the level, like a solid wall, the A.I. may take a back route and
> resurface on the player’s side. It appears that the A.I. is flanking, but in
> fact this is just a side effect of moving to the only available valid cover
> he is aware of.

~~~
gwern
Yes, I've read that.

------
danans
As this stuff gets better and better, I wonder if it will actually increase
our distrust in digital imagery and in doing so, increase the demand for in
person interaction, at least in matters of consequence.

Either that, or digital communication will have to include defensive fake
detection features, and the rest of that thought is a Philip K Dick novel ;)

~~~
minikites
Photos have been faked since the beginning of photography. Mathew Brady
(famous for photographing the American Civil War) moved dead bodies to stage
shots, had live soldiers lie down and pretend to be dead, etc.

~~~
danans
Agreed, but the difference today is the scale.

~~~
minikites
Absolutely, and the ease of creating a convincing fake.

------
rubyn00bie
Note: I'm not trying to be an ass, or start a fight, I'm literally just
asking...

Does it only generate white people? I've been refreshing for a while but don't
see any people of color.

Edit: No, I finally got someone who wasn't white, it just seems to have a
helluva bias.

~~~
czr
The dataset is compiled from flickr portraits, and the model was trained to
generate sampels from that distribution, so there will definitely be bias
towards the sort of people whose portraits end up on flickr. Per the paper:

>The images were crawled from Flickr (thus inheriting all the biases of that
website) and automatically aligned and cropped. Only images under permissive
licenses were collected. Various automatic filters were used to prune the set,
and finally Mechanical Turk allowed us to remove the occasional statues,
paintings, or photos of photos.

It's still much more diverse than previous datasets (which used U.S. celebrity
photos), but would require some additional work to match the actual world
population distribution.

------
gwern
I used my anime face StyleGAN to make a similar website:
[http://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/index.html](http://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/index.html)

------
WD-42
Advertising companies are going to be stoked that they don't have to pay real
to model anymore. Stock photos especially.

~~~
908087
Not as stoked as "blockchain" ICO scammers will be that they don't have to
steal pictures for their "staff" pages anymore.

------
drugme
And yet, every few page refreshes or so... "I'm in love".

~~~
misterdoubt
I'm in love with this toupee.
[https://imgur.com/a/EnkHWnc](https://imgur.com/a/EnkHWnc)

~~~
m0nty
I had a similar one ... and yet, not quite enough to outright convince me it
was a fake. Because some people do wear weird hats and toupees.

------
mortenjorck
I've never read any benchmarks around render time on sophisticated GANs, so
maybe the answer to this is obvious, but: Is this showing a random selection
from a set of offline-generated images, or is the GAN actually generating
these on each request?

~~~
bognition
It's definitely not generating an image for each page load. If you refresh the
page you get the same image more often than you get a new image.

~~~
Jernik
It looks like there is just throttling on requests, if you request a new one
too quickly, it will just give you the same one

------
CapacitorSet
It's worth noting that although at a first glance the face looks extremely
realistic, there are some details that don't quite make sense and hint at a
randomly-generated face.

This is what I got:
[https://i.imgur.com/iCfzjkZ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/iCfzjkZ.jpg)

In no specific order:

\- weird hair above the person's right eye, that doesn't match with the
overall hairstyle (the patch of short hair) or realistic hair behaviour
(straight bit of hair)

\- what seems like beard on the chin, with unrealistic lighting

\- hair turns into _leaves_ at the bottom

\- weird reflex in the left glass

\- mismatching shapes for glasses (there's a small bump only on the right
glass)

~~~
vonseel
Hrm, your example was quite glaring in its flaws, most of the images I saw, on
the other hand, looked quite flawless. I actually came here to disagree with
someone else who stated the images he saw had alien-like alarming
characteristics, or something along those lines. I can’t tell most of these
are fake even at full size on an XS Max.

~~~
duderific
There are some weird and disturbing artifacts if in one of the composite
images, the person was touching their face:
[https://imgur.com/a/ptgKbh1](https://imgur.com/a/ptgKbh1)

~~~
edgartaor
More disturbing examples:
[https://imgur.com/a/UoaYha8](https://imgur.com/a/UoaYha8)

Also a LOT more in this subreddit:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SyntheticNightmares/](https://old.reddit.com/r/SyntheticNightmares/)

------
mkane848
Most of them are CLOSE but still pretty Uncanny Valley, then there's
[https://i.imgur.com/A2ThWBE.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/A2ThWBE.jpg) which
was...shocking to say the least. Crazy how far this stuff has come though, and
how many more applications it has. Also interesting how the oddities of the
images look a lot like how some of the visual effects of psychedelics
manifest. Hair blending into an ear, the lines around the eyes trailing off,
the "hairiness" of some of them, and of course the nightmare fuel I linked
above.

------
lurquer
The teeth seem to be the give-away. There seems to be a bias of having the two
top front incisors facing the camera, even when the head is turned.

~~~
J5892
Glasses seem to do weird things, especially if they're frameless.

------
galazzah
I wonder why it doesn't generate any people with African features

~~~
bacondude3
It does, I got this image:
[https://i.imgur.com/oSh8DsS.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/oSh8DsS.jpg)

------
didymospl
Looks like a perfect tool for generating profile photos for troll bots. TinEye
will soon no longer be able to help us.

------
marcuswelpus
Wouldn’t it be possible to add a real human feedback on each face presented on
thisisnotaperson.com, in the form of a simple button « Fake » « Not fake »
that would help the disciminator in its analysis with thousands of inputs?

------
lqet
This is a strong, clickbaity claim, which seems quite hard to prove :)

But seriously: it may be essential for legal reasons to be 100% sure that an
automatically generated face does in fact not depict a real-life person.

~~~
misterdoubt
No more than it is essential to be 100% sure that a painting does not depict a
real-life person.

~~~
lqet
A painting is usually immediately recognizable as a work of art / fiction. Do
you want to appear as a team member on an escort service site which uses
automatically generated placeholder images to protect their employees? Do you
want your face on a billboard ad for Viagra?

There is a huge difference between "hey, that painting looks like you" and
"hey, that is a photograph of you".

------
AnonC
This will soon get good enough to be indistinguishable from real faces. What's
more, there will be collisions with real faces too, which could be amusing or
disturbing when it triggers a conflict.

------
atedfakersuit
Very interesting. I'm sure this technology will get better. It's in its
infancy.

But what's "off" to me about these pictures are the eyes, every single
picture. I don't get that feeling of human connection. In some of the
pictures, the "person" has two different eyes. In some others, the eyes just
make me feel sick to my stomach if I look at them. They're "off" at best and
super creepy at worst.

That being said, as others have pointed out, in profile pic size I'm sure I
couldn't tell.

~~~
aarong11
It's the uncanny valley in action! About 80% of these faces look a bit off to
me but some of the others I find really hard to tell it's a fake.

------
booleandilemma
So is now not the time for me to be starting my modeling career then?

------
ausbah
biggest weakness of this system seems to be generating realistic backgrounds,
the faces look amazing - but around the edges some photos appear to "swirl"
with the background

------
godelski
Some of these have really odd and interesting errors
[https://imgur.com/a/oFBqRws](https://imgur.com/a/oFBqRws)

~~~
klenwell
That last one is funny. Basically: expect anyone photographed at this angle to
be wearing one of those TED-talk wireless microphone things _usually_.
Rendered probabilistically?

------
hyperpape
Really cool stuff, but aside from the obvious nightmare fuel stuff downthread,
there's often still some interesting artifacts. I doubt I'd have noticed them
before reading a medium piece on the subject, but they are there:
[https://medium.com/@kcimc/how-to-recognize-fake-ai-
generated...](https://medium.com/@kcimc/how-to-recognize-fake-ai-generated-
images-4d1f6f9a2842).

------
arthurcolle
This guy wants to sell me a SaaS

[https://imgur.com/a/pTOZto4](https://imgur.com/a/pTOZto4)

~~~
dwyerm
The heterochromia and slit pupils are really what sell me on the product...

------
synaesthesisx
Not to go all Black-Mirror here, but imagine training a model based on
individualized user preferences to generate some sort of idyllic "person",
leveraged for surreptitious advertising. For instance, analyzing what kind of
Instagram models one engages with regularly and using that data to generate
individualized "influencers". Just a thought :)

~~~
moate
I feel like there's probably already a department at Alphabet working on this.

------
azr79
this is quite disturbing:
[https://imgur.com/JkBte93](https://imgur.com/JkBte93)

------
iandanforth
This is likely drawing from the set of pre-generated faces. If so it is
violating the attribution requirement of the license.

(Attribution-NonCommercial 4.0 International)
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TKGTq6XgMBzA29EfOGD6RB9jjP...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TKGTq6XgMBzA29EfOGD6RB9jjP56s9Vn)

~~~
derimagia
Are you sure? I would think the pre-generated list would weed out the
obviously incorrect/malformed ones that you sometimes get.

~~~
gwern
Karras et al 2018 dumped a random sample, not a screened sample. (This avoids
cherrypicking accusations.)

------
bogomipz
I apologize if this is a silly question but could someone provides some
context for what this site is a demonstration of?

------
b_tterc_p
Hmm. You could take a subset of photos, label them on attractiveness, figure
out the vector for your personal sense of human aesthetic, and then generate
pictures of people that you specifically find beautiful. Sounds like a good
business idea for... uh... ads.

(Or a service that makes you prettier in social media photos. Yay dystopia!)

------
rezeroed
Found one with a microphone embedded in their cheek. Another with half a pair
of glasses embedded in an eye socket.

------
MartinHatch
Awesome job. any chance of adding a filter for Gender or Age?

e.g.
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/?$gender=Male&MinAge=30&M...](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/?$gender=Male&MinAge=30&MaxAge=35)

------
Marazan
The first 3 I viewed were all incredible except for a weird little flaw around
the edge of the hair/background line, first 2 had an unnatural notch out of
their hair and the third was a weird discolouration/thinning of hair.

~~~
misterdoubt
There's often some issues around hair, glasses, and... other people in frame.
[https://imgur.com/2CjLFEP](https://imgur.com/2CjLFEP)

------
meuk
Absolutely awesome! Some faces seem to have some weird horizontal asymmetry,
though (I'm not saying that people are perfectly symmetric, but in these
pictures the two halves of the face seem to belong to different people).

------
srinikhilr
The first time I heard of GAN's creating faces of people who never existed was
from the show "Person of interest", where the "machine"(an AI) creates a face
and assigns it to its identity.

------
ofoegbu
I have got a clone of the original site.. check it out
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.scholarguider.com](https://thispersondoesnotexist.scholarguider.com)

------
xrd
Is there any service that let's you pay to play with GANs? I have some art
projects but don't want to go through the trouble of setting it all up.
Certainly someone would rent me their GPUs?

~~~
elliottcarlson
AWS has GPU instances -
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/dlami/latest/devguide/gpu.html](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/dlami/latest/devguide/gpu.html)

~~~
xrd
So does Google with collab, right?

I could use those but was hoping for something more turnkey.

------
jagger27
I've had a small (nerdy) dream of converting current generation Pokemon
sprites into older palette and size constrained sprites using techniques
similar to this.

Anyone have any suggestions on how I might start?

------
egypturnash
This image generator does not understand the concept of earrings. Or stretched
earlobes with plugs in them. Now and then I get a person who has these weird
jewel-sores on their cheeks.

Kinda nifty.

------
chdaniel
Spent some good minutes on this. Scary as hell. Thx for sharing it

------
jackthetab
Uh, somebody want to explain this to us riff-raff? All I see is a web page
that generates faces. No menus, no "About", nada. WTF is going on?

------
ur-whale
Either his GANN hasn't figured out that people's front teeth are usually
symmetrically identical or I only know people with good dentists.

------
indigodaddy
I got the same exact face twice, so what's the deal? Is this not real-time
generation and just grabbed from some pre-generated face database?

------
ElijahLynn
Could be improved by "This person does not exist... and never has before."

Some might just think they are deceased with the current title.

------
redleggedfrog
I only looked at a few. I was afraid I was going to see a woman and have love
at first sight and be forever heartbroken.

------
ropable
This looks like it will be extremely useful for people generating plausible-
looking Twitter sock puppet accounts.

------
anm89
Interesting to imagine this as an npc generator in a vr video game. I could
imagine that feeling pretty lifelike

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
One thing I think I noticed is that the children's faces have older looking
skin than would be expected.

------
amvalo
Ted was right.

------
tdsamardzhiev
When there's another person on the side, their face is really messed up for
some reason.

------
arianvanp
Ears always give it away. In every single picture I got so far the ears are
malformed.

------
cjohansson
If a generated ”random” person happen to be identical with a real person then
you must say the person exist. It’s very likely that some images describe real
people and therefore the domain name makes no sense. Like if a process
happened to generate a real equation it’s not the case that the equation
doesn’t exist.

------
westmeal
Simultaneously the coolest and most frightening thing I've seen. Good work.

~~~
oxguy3
Seriously, these photos are really creeping me out. They've _almost_ escaped
uncanny valley but the little details (wonky ears, unnatural hair, weird
artifacts) make them super creepy.

The worst I've gotten is this guy:
[https://imgur.com/A2SsmVn](https://imgur.com/A2SsmVn). He's mostly normal but
some glitch (presumably a partial pair of glasses) makes it look like his
robot face mask is coming unpeeled. Extremely unsettling.

EDIT: Holy crap, I might have found one worse. This woman is smiling away as
her mutated hand stabs a piece of glass into her face and I am so
uncomfortable: [https://imgur.com/z6UKVWn](https://imgur.com/z6UKVWn)

~~~
edgartaor
More creepy photos:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SyntheticNightmares/](https://old.reddit.com/r/SyntheticNightmares/)

------
Adamantcheese
So how long before we have a dataset to say if an image was generated or not?

------
miguelmota
There's at least one doppelganger that looks exactly like you in the world.
It's interesting to think that some of these GAN rendered images of people
could actually be people that exist in the real world.

------
gnicholas
Yeah, clearly. It showed me a boy with widespread stubble.

------
aaron695
Can you get multiple photos of a "person"?

~~~
ohaideredevs
Looking to fill out your dating profile?

------
Nevermark
Well there goes the Image Turing Test....

------
Nevada-Smith
Would this work with ASCII-art faces?

------
avip
Ashley Madison should acquire this tech.

------
jalgos_eminator
What kind of viral marketing campaign is this for?

~~~
micael_dias
Some ML face generator I assume

------
AzzieElbab
You aren't killing them as we click the photos, are you?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
You joke but the first image I got was a Chinese looking guy. I was expecting
to scroll and see a story about how he "disappeared".

~~~
ovebepari
ha ha, classic.

------
andrewmcwatters
GANs are fascinating, but I'd love to see a post-processing effect that
removes some of the pixel fringe created during GAN composition.

------
Nanocurrency
Why doesn't this show up on the main page? It has 696 upvotes in 18 hours!
It's not on the main page, it's not on Show HN.

------
pexaizix
This would be so much cooler and useful if you could generate several pictures
of the same person in different angles/lighting.

------
Nanocurrency
Please add a way to share a generated face.

------
justanothersys
These people all definitely exist. The algorithm is breaking up photographs of
real faces and recombining them. It’s portrait soup.

